# Another EOS-1D X Mark II Spec List [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 24, 2015)

```
We have been sent a specifications list for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II. This one is more in line with what we’ve been getting in pieces over the last 6 weeks or so.</p>
<p>Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li>24mp full frame Canon sensor</li>
<li>80+ AF Points</li>
<li>New processor technology</li>
<li>14+ stops of dynamic range</li>
<li>Nearly 15fps</li>
<li>4K video (max frame rate unknown)</li>
<li>Dual CFast</li>
<li>Slightly larger LCD</li>
</ul>
<p>It’s possible there is marketing material being made for the upcoming camera, and we may start seeing some of those leaks.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## candc (Nov 24, 2015)

any price predictions?


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 24, 2015)

candc said:


> any price predictions?



Purely a guess, but I think it will be between US$ 6,000 - 7,000.

Not sure I see the benefit of a "slightly larger LCD".


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 24, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...
> More to come…


It's starting to get more interesting. 
CR2+24MP+new sensor tech

Highly interested what the new sensor technically means and if it's still made inhouse.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 24, 2015)

DPAF and dual card slots probably adoption of CFast should be nice.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 24, 2015)

After experiencing first hand the beauty of DPAF it would be a welcome thing.

True silent shutter, IBIS and DPAF would be a winner.


----------



## candc (Nov 24, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > any price predictions?
> ...



the interweb say's the launch price for the 1dx was $6799.00 so that seems about right.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 24, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > any price predictions?
> ...


Best review of the photos to photographers who wear prescription glasses?


----------



## Treblid (Nov 24, 2015)

"New processor technology"

That's pretty much a given.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 24, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...



I am 20/20 so I cannot speak from experience, but wouldn't higher LCD screen resolution and a larger/deeper pre and post shot zoom be more beneficial to those with glasses and those without? I know I would like better resolution so I can zoom in a lot further to make sure focus is spot on. Would a slightly larger (must be talking millimetres) screen make a difference?


----------



## tomscott (Nov 24, 2015)

Nearly 15fps...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 24, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



I agree, it's a question of "how much bigger?" Perhaps they could use some fancy OLED variety to essentially mount a display outside of the normal cutout, allowing it to be bigger without compromising the housing design.


----------



## pedro (Nov 24, 2015)

*Is there a slight chance, that the 5DIV could receive the same sensor, same new sensor tech?* I think this would be a wise move by Canon. As there is enough they can leave out to seperate the flagship from their next lower level...less fps, one DIGIC, etc.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 24, 2015)

One thing I'd like regarding the rear LCD is an auto-rotate.


----------



## gsealy (Nov 24, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Just a couple of things -
"Wearing glasses" is usually associated with near sightedness, that is, the "far" seeing issues. A bigger LCD would help people who can't see near, usually people over 43. 

Perhaps a bigger LCD also means that more information will/could be displayed on the screen.


----------



## gsealy (Nov 24, 2015)

It will be interesting to see how far they go with 4K. If it has 14+ stops of DR, then the video could be pretty special. I would probably go for it, if it has DPAF and clean HDMI out for external recording at a high bit rate and at 4:2:2. But then we are getting in the realm of the C300, which currently sells for about $16K.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 24, 2015)

gsealy said:


> It will be interesting to see how far they go with 4K. If it has 14+ stops of DR, then the video could be pretty special. I would probably go for it, if it has DPAF and clean HDMI out for external recording at a high bit rate and at 4:2:2. But then we are getting in the realm of the C300, which currently sells for about $16K.



There is also the 1D X C (or is it 1D C) to consider as well as the C100 MII.

Plus the fact that the 1D X (an amazing camera still) retails for such reduced rates these days.

Interesting times ahead for sure.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, it was fun while it lasted.
14+ stops of DR on a CR2 rumor about a Canon flagship body, I guess that ends the DR wars of 2012-2015.


----------



## petrosv (Nov 24, 2015)

Autofocus at video mode?


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 24, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We have been sent a specifications list for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II. This one is more in line with what we’ve been getting in pieces over the last 6 weeks or so.</p>
> <p>Specifications:</p>
> <ul>
> <li>24mp full frame Canon sensor</li>
> ...



15fps has to approach the limit for AE/AF shooting because of the mechanical aperture.


----------



## eisritter (Nov 24, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted.
> 14+ stops of DR on a CR2 rumor about a Canon flagship body, I guess that ends the DR wars of 2012-2015.



If this is true, I would pay 7k
but i nearly promise that i won't be reality!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 24, 2015)

Be interesting if it also adopts elements shown in the 5DS / 5DS r such as the stronger base plate & cam mirror box. Would image the intervalometer will make its way into the new 5D MKIV along with the cam mirror box. I wonder if either camera will finally get wi-fi should be a given in this day & age.


----------



## gunship01 (Nov 24, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Be interesting if it also adopts elements shown in the 5DS / 5DS r such as the stronger base plate & cam mirror box. Would image the intervalometer will make its way into the new 5D MKIV along with the cam mirror box. I wonder if either camera will finally get wi-fi should be a given in this day & age.



Good points. Wi-Fi would be a great asset. I don't care for the video part however. 

Who will have the best chance of a decent price in the first days of this camera's launch (other than B&H and Adorama)? Wish it would have seen the light of day prior to this year's Black Friday and Christmas buying seasons.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 24, 2015)

I desperately need Wifi. Times are changing for us sports photogs and JPG's out of cam are getting more and more demanded, at more and more demanding frequencies during a game/match. Recently I have been covering a lot of NCAA D1 men's soccer tournament rounds and they want photos every 10-12 minutes for social media updates. It's just getting tougher. I really need built-in Wifi. It's hard enough sorting and rating photos as it is.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 24, 2015)

petrosv said:


> Autofocus at video mode?



If it has DPAF, then video autofocus is a given, and it should be amazing. The C300 mk II has received early praise for this, calling it a "killer feature"


----------



## RGF (Nov 24, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > any price predictions?
> ...



The dollar is strong so that may keep the price below $7000.


----------



## RGF (Nov 24, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > any price predictions?
> ...



Perhaps that will allow a new function to be shown the LCD or simply a marketing hype. Probably the latter.


----------



## PureClassA (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah this is much more in line with what I've been thinking. Taking that 24MP count up from the t6i, making it FF and DPAF. Even 20MP DPAF (FF flavor of the 7D2) would be fine. Obviously they need to maintain this camera as fast action light monster. Digic 7 was a given. No news there. 15fps, right where it should be. Someone said stronger base plate? Probably? But the all motor mirror of the 5DS? Doubt it. I would think that system, while far quieter and less vibration causing, is also much slower. A spring loaded return seems faster, and 24 MP isn't nearly as sensitive to motion blur as 50MP, so is it really necessary?

I'm sure they're going to find a way to stick in WiFi and GPS. It's the 1DX2. And no, you aren't going to get the same codec as their C300 for 4k but you will get the senor technology from it.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 24, 2015)

RGF said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...



What's wrong with a larger LCD? Really, that's a negative?


----------



## gsealy (Nov 24, 2015)

Etienne said:


> petrosv said:
> 
> 
> > Autofocus at video mode?
> ...



Yes, it is a great feature. I have it my C100. If I am doing outdoor shooting, then I can count on it achieving quick focus. It also allows for turning it off from a button, so once I have focus I can turn off DPAF and re-frame the shot as I want. This gives me the control that I like.


----------



## gsealy (Nov 24, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Yeah this is much more in line with what I've been thinking. Taking that 24MP count up from the t6i, making it FF and DPAF. Even 20MP DPAF (FF flavor of the 7D2) would be fine. Obviously they need to maintain this camera as fast action light monster. Digic 7 was a given. No news there. 15fps, right where it should be. Someone said stronger base plate? Probably? But the all motor mirror of the 5DS? Doubt it. I would think that system, while far quieter and less vibration causing, is also much slower. A spring loaded return seems faster, and 24 MP isn't nearly as sensitive to motion blur as 50MP, so is it really necessary?
> 
> I'm sure they're going to find a way to stick in WiFi and GPS. It's the 1DX2. And no, you aren't going to get the same codec as their C300 for 4k but you will get the senor technology from it.



If it supports external recording via clean HDMI, then the recorder can use ProRes as the codec.


----------



## RGF (Nov 24, 2015)

Dual CFast. Time to save for that time. Especially if I get a camera in time for trip to Africa.

Like to have GPS built in. Not likely but it is on my wish list.

14 stops DR. If true, that would be great. Like to see that range on 5D M4 (which might be called a 5DV unless you count the 5Ds and 5DsR as two models in which case it would be M6).


----------



## George D. (Nov 24, 2015)

Etienne said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Not negative (not articulated yet better for movie shooters, at least) but for 1DX2 I'd rather be hearing "Slightly smaller (and lighter) Body", now seems it will just be same as current. As for just how much "slightly larger", making room for LCD could well eliminate back lower buttons - which leads to touchscreen (unlikely) - or just make use of the space of the Canon logo (pic). But that's pure speculation at this point.


----------



## Viper28 (Nov 24, 2015)

24mpx, now if they maintain the 4mpx gap between the 1dx and the 5d3 that would make the 5d4 28mpx which is right where I'd like it to be.


----------



## PureClassA (Nov 24, 2015)

It will most likely still be only as "clean" as what you get out of a 5D3 now or any other DSLR Canon makes, which still has some layer of processing on it compared to, say, Alphas. Sure the Atomos or Odyssey can do ProRes, but if the output still has that "Waxy" look people tend to compare DSLRs with, then it's not as nice. I don't believe you're going to get a "clean" output like you do on the C300. 



gsealy said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah this is much more in line with what I've been thinking. Taking that 24MP count up from the t6i, making it FF and DPAF. Even 20MP DPAF (FF flavor of the 7D2) would be fine. Obviously they need to maintain this camera as fast action light monster. Digic 7 was a given. No news there. 15fps, right where it should be. Someone said stronger base plate? Probably? But the all motor mirror of the 5DS? Doubt it. I would think that system, while far quieter and less vibration causing, is also much slower. A spring loaded return seems faster, and 24 MP isn't nearly as sensitive to motion blur as 50MP, so is it really necessary?
> ...


----------



## C_Raven (Nov 24, 2015)

RGF said:


> Like to see that range on 5D M4 (which might be called a 5DV unless you count the 5Ds and 5DsR as two models in which case it would be M6).



That doesn't make sense, they are different models so each one will keep its own "Mark X" moniker, just like the 1D and 1Ds used to.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 24, 2015)

gsealy said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > petrosv said:
> ...



I am hoping they use 90% of frame and a touch screen for touch-to-focus in the C100 mk III. Add face detect etc, a good codec, a 4K option, and I will buy one.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 24, 2015)

I wonder if the AF points will cover more of the frame, or if they'll be smaller and cover the same area. IF this is accurate that is.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 24, 2015)

Etienne said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



The only thing I can think of is that it could potentially have a negative effect on ergonomics depending on how much of a size increase as there's really not all that much space left for more screen real estate and the 1DX ergonomics are pretty much perfect as they are.


----------



## DR. High ISO (Nov 24, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted.
> 14+ stops of DR on a CR2 rumor about a Canon flagship body, I guess that ends the DR wars of 2012-2015.


Meanwhile in the Nikon & Sony meeting room:
https://imgflip.com/readImage?iid=922147

LoL.. I wish it was true!


----------



## douglaurent (Nov 24, 2015)

If the 1DX II does have 4K 60fps (2K 120fps), I will buy it (although it's an outdated product not being mirrorless, and limited in functionality sadly not having a swivel screen). If it does have 4K 25fps only, i stick with my 1DC, A7R2 and A7S2. 

Canon did present the 1DC with 4K and 25fps in 2012 - if they think that their flagship DSLR will work with the same specs until the year 2020, they are wrong. By 2017 Sony will have destroyed their business if they don't wake up and come around with some better specs as well.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 24, 2015)

douglaurent said:


> If the 1DX II does have 4K 60fps (2K 120fps), I will buy it (although it's an outdated product not being mirrorless, and limited in functionality sadly not having a swivel screen). If it does have 4K 25fps only, i stick with my 1DC, A7R2 and A7S2.
> 
> Canon did present the 1DC with 4K and 25fps in 2012 - if they think that their flagship DSLR will work with the same specs until the year 2020, they are wrong. By 2017 Sony will have destroyed their business if they don't wake up and come around with some better specs as well.



LMFAO!!!

I love it! EVERY YEAR since 2009 Sony and MILC have been going to end Canon's business. Every year! And here we are. I love it! This stuff never gets old. Then in 2017 when it still hasn't happened there will be something else about Sony and MILC that is going to end Canon's business. Keep it coming!


----------



## sanj (Nov 24, 2015)

Larger screen is most welcome.


----------



## gsealy (Nov 24, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> It will most likely still be only as "clean" as what you get out of a 5D3 now or any other DSLR Canon makes, which still has some layer of processing on it compared to, say, Alphas. Sure the Atomos or Odyssey can do ProRes, but if the output still has that "Waxy" look people tend to compare DSLRs with, then it's not as nice. I don't believe you're going to get a "clean" output like you do on the C300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you used an Atomos? I have with the 5DIII and the Ninja 2. I have never experienced the "waxy" look. The video is sharp and clear and it is at 4:2:2. I have mixed this video with that from the C100 being externally recorded in the same manner and it is impossible to tell which is which once the grading is done. 

The only Canon cameras that support clean HDMI out, during recording, to my knowledge are the 5DIII and the 7DII. That is a lot different than recording internally and then using the HDMI port to send the video to an external monitor.


----------



## PureClassA (Nov 24, 2015)

LOL! "Outdated" because it's not mirrorless. Hilarious!! You know what's "outdated"? All the super fast action shots I missed with an inferior EVF were "outdated" by about a quarter second.




douglaurent said:


> If the 1DX II does have 4K 60fps (2K 120fps), I will buy it (although it's an outdated product not being mirrorless, and limited in functionality sadly not having a swivel screen). If it does have 4K 25fps only, i stick with my 1DC, A7R2 and A7S2.
> 
> Canon did present the 1DC with 4K and 25fps in 2012 - if they think that their flagship DSLR will work with the same specs until the year 2020, they are wrong. By 2017 Sony will have destroyed their business if they don't wake up and come around with some better specs as well.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 24, 2015)

gsealy said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > It will most likely still be only as "clean" as what you get out of a 5D3 now or any other DSLR Canon makes, which still has some layer of processing on it compared to, say, Alphas. Sure the Atomos or Odyssey can do ProRes, but if the output still has that "Waxy" look people tend to compare DSLRs with, then it's not as nice. I don't believe you're going to get a "clean" output like you do on the C300.
> ...



Is HDMI out on the 5DIII sharper than internally recorded? Some people say that the 5DIII is not really 1080p in sharpness, but only about 720p.
If the Atomos 4:2:2 gets a sharper image as well as better color, I'd use it. What is your experience? Any links or reviews on this?


----------



## gsealy (Nov 24, 2015)

Etienne said:


> gsealy said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



External recording on the Atomos is 4:2:2 and one of the codecs is ProRes HQ at 220 Mpbs. The 5DIII records internally at 4:2:0 with the H.264 codec. There's tons of links and reviews, just a little Googling will find it. IMO sharpness is mostly dependent on the quality of the lens.


----------



## applecider (Nov 24, 2015)

A larger lcd is good for all the presbyopticals in the crowd whereas a higher pixel density in the screen doesn't help except when magnifying which is good no matter what religion your eyes follow. Though the presbyopticals do get lots of mid life converters.. See ya at 50.

Please wifi and gps and the software to support them on phones and tablets.


----------



## TeT (Nov 24, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Not sure I see the benefit of a "slightly larger LCD"....



Obviously you are not blind as a bat from 0 to 18"... bring on the larger screen!!


I had my eyes fixed and lost much of my close vision in the process, so I need reading glasses for some things. Camera LCD within a foot is one of those things...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 24, 2015)

pedro said:


> *Is there a slight chance, that the 5DIV could receive the same sensor, same new sensor tech?* I think this would be a wise move by Canon. As there is enough they can leave out to seperate the flagship from their next lower level...less fps, one DIGIC, etc.



I'd say the 5D4 needs the new sensor tech for sure, as well as the 4k video (and not in some DNR'ed up mushy mess, nice, crisp, oversampled A7R II quality, (going 10bits would make them look better than Sony and take the market back boom)) with some basic usability features like zebras, 1:1 zoomed focus box live while shooting, focus peaking. AF has to be at least as good as in the 5D3 (maybe refine some of the slow moving object oscillation issues). It would be nice to get at least 36MP if not 42MP, although I have doubts it will happen. I think the 5Ds was a bit of a waste that will have the markets box them in (OTOH, although it's possible they still don't have the tech to deliver super high MP with high DR and 4k video in high quality).

The fps has to be a true real 8fps if they go with a lower MP count, 6fps is fine if they got to 42MP.

Otherwise no go for me and I shoot most with a7R II and 5D3 when needed and think about Nikon more.

It would be kinda awesome if they simply made the A7R II in 5D3 form instead (and simply using the SOny sensor now that Sony has separate their sensor division and will apparently to sell their best stuff to anyone right off the bat) of having such a beast only possibly available in some sort of Nikon D820 form. So we get all the video of the A7R II (and if they went 10bit they'd also take the market by storm again as the 5D2 had) and the DR and the nice MP count but we also get it with native Canon mount and vastly better AF and the nicer Canon UI and a little bit more fps and buffer. I certainly think that would pretty much absolutely stop anyone from swapping over to Sony/Nikon for bodies (other than for a few who want mirroless itself as a priority too). I mean who would, for what reason then, other than those who want need mirrorless itself.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 24, 2015)

Weren't the rumors of the 1Dx claiming "class leading DR"? 

Canon also claimed the new cinema cameras had high DR, which they don't, do they? 

It would be nice to see. Canon can be slow to react to market changes sometimes, so hopefully they had enough time to address the needs of some of their customers. They seem to have been trying as hard as possible with their latest sensors in getting rid of banding and color shifting when pushing low ISO shadows. So maybe they are concerned over the issue. 

If Canon does come out with 14+ stops of DR, what new "critical" topic will people move on to in order to hate Canon.


----------



## dolina (Nov 24, 2015)

What? No articulating screen or multitouch? I demand a 4K display, pronto! ;D


----------



## unfocused (Nov 24, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> ...If Canon does come out with 14+ stops of DR, what new "critical" topic will people move on to in order to hate Canon...



Having been through a number of these debates with previous generations of Canons, I'm quite certain the trolls will find something to fixate on.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 24, 2015)

unfocused said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > ...If Canon does come out with 14+ stops of DR, what new "critical" topic will people move on to in order to hate Canon...
> ...



I'm betting it will be color depth. Actually the Nikon d3300 gets a better sports score than the 1dx due to color depth, not dynamic range if I recall correctly. Most nikons have a bit or so more depth than canons (according to dxo of course, who else! ;P) No one can tell the difference, and it is causing trouble for no one to not have that extra bit, but wait and see- it'll be the most important spec out there if Nikon looses there DR advantage


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 24, 2015)

unfocused said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > ...If Canon does come out with 14+ stops of DR, what new "critical" topic will people move on to in order to hate Canon...
> ...



Mirror.
If it doesn't have a mirror it will be the EVF latency.
Why no 4K.
If it has 4K, then 4K 60 fps.
If it has 4K 60fps then 4K 120fps.
Lack of WiFi.
If it has WiFi it will be battery life.
Bluetooth.
If it has Bluetooth it will be, 'why does it have Bluetooth?'
Colour output.
If it has great colour output it will be the intrinsic limitations of Bayer arrays, 'why doesn't uninnovative Canon come out with a Foveon multilayer design?'
Backfield illumination.
If it has backfield illumination it will be how little difference backfield illumination makes to larger sensors and modest pixel sizes.
How much more 'diffraction limited' 24MP 135 format is compared to 18MP 135 format.
How narrow the AF sensor field is.
Unless it is wide, then it will be how bad contrast detect is for sports and BIF.
Why no flash RF controller built in.
If it is built in then why do I have to pay for it when I never use Canon RF flashes.

The haters will hate. The photographers will love it...........


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 24, 2015)

Etienne said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Not really a negative, I just do not see the benefit. 

Surely it would be better to have more resolution and greater magnification so we can all ensure every shot is spot on. I know I would definitely take greater magnification capability over a mm or two of extra screen, but that's a personal thing, I guess.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 24, 2015)

gsealy said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > gsealy said:
> ...



I was under the impression that the 5D3 video processing didn't deliver the full 1080p resolution. If that's true then the Atomos won't improve sharpness, just color. Which is ok, but if it improves both then that's much better
Can't get a definitive answer on this anywhere.


----------



## douglaurent (Nov 24, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > If the 1DX II does have 4K 60fps (2K 120fps), I will buy it (although it's an outdated product not being mirrorless, and limited in functionality sadly not having a swivel screen). If it does have 4K 25fps only, i stick with my 1DC, A7R2 and A7S2.
> ...



Stupid comment. Nobody said that in former years, but the industry developments of the last 6-18 months dramatically changed the landscape. And I know from insider sources that a lot of people at Canon and Nikon are nervous, who always have been relaxed for many years. As owner of 100+x expensive Canon products it's also the last thing that I wish. This is the only reason why i write in such a forum, to help a bit to make the company WAKE UP.


----------



## douglaurent (Nov 24, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> LOL! "Outdated" because it's not mirrorless. Hilarious!! You know what's "outdated"? All the super fast action shots I missed with an inferior EVF were "outdated" by about a quarter second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to be a very experienced Sony A7R2 owner who knows what he's talking about. Not.


----------



## kevl (Nov 24, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> 24mpx, now if they maintain the 4mpx gap between the 1dx and the 5d3 that would make the 5d4 28mpx which is right where I'd like it to be.



+1!!!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 24, 2015)

Etienne said:


> gsealy said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



5D3 is just as waxy with Ninja2 as with using internal recording. If you whip the camera around so that the entire scene changes across the entire frame every frame then the Ninja2 helps a lot with compression (at least compared to one of the internal modes). Some of the channel clipping seemed a little odd with the HDMI out.

Personally the Ninja2 didn't do much for the 5D3 IMO.

If someone doesn't think the 5D3 internal regular video isn't a little bit soft and waxy then just compare it to RAW video from ML, you get so much more detail it's crazy or compare it to something else that delivers decent detail without having to go RAW or use hacks.

So as far as a soft, smushy using the 5D3:
internal native - yes
external with Ninja2 or anything else - yes
internal using ML RAW - no

the camera itself can produce nicely detailed video (if you are willing to struggle with RAW video and you use ML, the 5D3 produces some pretty fine 1080Pand the RAW makes the grading rather nice, way nicer than pretty much the other DSLR give for HD, using ML RAW the 5D3 does produce some rather fine HD video quality indeed, ML basically turned the 5D3 from rather an IQ disappointment for video to the easy class leader, again you have to be willing and able to deal with the issues of RAW video though) but either they program it to mush it off to protect their $$$ stuff or the DIGIC chips simply utterly stink at processing high quality images (do note that in the first Cxx cameras even though the DV DIGIC was rather old at that time they still used that chip instead of a newer regular DIGIC).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 24, 2015)

unfocused said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > ...If Canon does come out with 14+ stops of DR, what new "critical" topic will people move on to in order to hate Canon...
> ...



I seem to recall many of the 'trolls' praising Canon like mad back in the early days of DSLRs.


----------



## kevl (Nov 24, 2015)

douglaurent said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



Dude it is a flagship professional sports camera. NO ONE will be shooting the Olympics professionally with a mirrorless camera because if they did they would miss most every shot. There will be a sea of 1DX II bodies there however. 

The truth is that the mirrorless bodies aren't even ready for wedding work let alone for sports. Believe me I have tried to convince myself I could replace my Canon stuff with Sony and I just can't. The reality is if you're a pro shooting in anything other than a controlled enviornment your primary body is going to have a mirror in it or you're going to miss shots. 

Mirrorless bodies have lots of features that are fantastic but they are meaningless if the design of the camera means you're going to miss shots. The 1Dx is not a studio camera, it is a sports camera. It will almost certainly be the absolute best sports camera in the world when it is released. I can't imagine the current basic design of mirrorless bodies ever being able to challenge it.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 25, 2015)

kevl said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I sort of agree with douglaurent.

I was shooting an international sports event earlier this month and for the first time ever the guy sat next to me had a Sony with a white Sony lens attached. Nearly everyone else was Canon or Nikon, but Sony is being discussed on the sidelines more and more.

Frankly, the do not yet have the right gear, but it seems to be a market they are looking at and it seems to appeal - especially to the younger generation (of which there seems to be a lot of these days :'( ).


----------



## tpatana (Nov 25, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> One thing I'd like regarding the rear LCD is an auto-rotate.



Something wrong with the current auto-rotate?


----------



## tpatana (Nov 25, 2015)

George D. said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Umm. No, please.

A: Size. It's perfect. If you want smaller, 5D-series is your choice. Keep 1D series body at 1D size.

B: Buttons. Why in earth would you remove buttons? They all are there for a reason.

Only item I'd prefer to see removed is the funny small display at the bottom. Only time I look there is when I'm switching between cards. So that real-estate space could be saved and/or used for something else. Like GPS+Wifi -antenna.


----------



## Mr1Dx (Nov 25, 2015)

24MP is good news. Much prefer 80 all cross + dual cross AF points. Faster 14-15fps with soft focus is worthless. Current fps is fast enough for most shooting.

Current body size is good. Weight reduction is welcome.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 25, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Only item I'd prefer to see removed is the funny small display at the bottom. Only time I look there is when I'm switching between cards. So that real-estate space could be saved and/or used for something else. Like GPS+Wifi -antenna.



Nice idea. I like to know when I am shooting to Card 1 or Card 2 and also when I have moved from one to the other as it is full, but that info could easily be put into the viewfinder.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2015)

douglaurent said:


> Canon did present the 1DC with 4K and 25fps in 2012 - if they think that their flagship DSLR will work with the same specs until the year 2020, they are wrong. By 2017 Sony will have destroyed their business if they don't wake up and come around with some better specs as well.



YAPODFC. :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't agree with the sales crap. Let's face it. There aren't specs, it's just a single spec. That pesky low ISO DR. For almost 4 years now I've been told that Canon is *******. First it was Nikon then it was Sony. And here we are today. Nikon hasn't gained on Canon and neither has Sony, at least according to CIPA. Yet month after month Canon is surely *******, yet there is no evidence at all to support that. The only evidence I see is Canon's market leadership. The only thing the 1Dx II will do to the A7RII is what the 5D3 did to the D8x0: stomp it in sales.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 25, 2015)

I shoot 4-5 sports events every week. I've not once seen any other brand than Canon or Nikon. I've never seen a MILC. The only models I mainly see are 1Dx's and D4's and of course some D750's and 5D3's. I've never seen anything else on Big Ten and MAC sidelines.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 25, 2015)

Etienne said:


> gsealy said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



There is a lot of discussion about getting fabulous video from a $6-7 camera originally designed for stills. It seems that at this price point traditional video cameras would offer fewer compromises to the entire video experience.


----------



## CG photography (Nov 25, 2015)

I have been solidly in the 5d series camp for several generations. I have a trip planned to Africa next summer, and would be willing to upgrade for a camera with these specs. The 5dsr (which I have) is a great camera, but frame rate and low light performance, which are prerequisites for safari, are not its high points. What do you guys think the chances are that this thing will be available by summer 2016?


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 25, 2015)

DR. High ISO said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it was fun while it lasted.
> ...



We've always known the reason for the discrepancy is that Canon has been reluctant to upgrade their sensor fabs. If they change that then all bets are off.

http://www.sensorgen.info/NikonD4s.html
Really this is no laughing matter for Nikon, the D4 never had a significant lead in this area so unless the D5 gets the same sort of upgrade they're going to be on the losing end of this argument.


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 25, 2015)

Soon, please! 
Can't wait!


----------



## H. Jones (Nov 25, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> I shoot 4-5 sports events every week. I've not once seen any other brand than Canon or Nikon. I've never seen a MILC. The only models I mainly see are 1Dx's and D4's and of course some D750's and 5D3's. I've never seen anything else on Big Ten and MAC sidelines.



At one of the recent NCAA basketball games I shot this past week I saw someone with a press pass and a spot under the basket taking pictures with a cheap-looking Sony point and shoot.. That counts as a Sony mirrorless camera, right? It was so funny watching him hold the screen in front of his face trying to get an action shot. Really have no clue where he was from, since the game was live on ESPN and they were very strict about court access.


----------



## MintChocs (Nov 25, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> At one of the recent NCAA basketball games I shot this past week I saw someone with a press pass and a spot under the basket taking pictures with a cheap-looking Sony point and shoot.. That counts as a Sony mirrorless camera, right? It was so funny watching him hold the screen in front of his face trying to get an action shot. Really have no clue where he was from, since the game was live on ESPN and they were very strict about court access.



Well TV stations and newspapers have started laying off photographers and cameramen so it's possible they gave a reporter a MILC and said take a few pictures for the article! ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2015)

MintChocs said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > At one of the recent NCAA basketball games I shot this past week I saw someone with a press pass and a spot under the basket taking pictures with a cheap-looking Sony point and shoot.. That counts as a Sony mirrorless camera, right? It was so funny watching him hold the screen in front of his face trying to get an action shot. Really have no clue where he was from, since the game was live on ESPN and they were very strict about court access.
> ...


Even worse: 
They gave them *smart phones* and a photo crash course and that's it. 
I couldn't find the article any more but I believe it was in spring this year.


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 25, 2015)

CR guy, please tell us if we should expect an announcement before Christmas


----------



## George D. (Nov 25, 2015)

tpatana said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



The 1Dx is an amalgamation of two previously separate pro lines as follows:
1Ds MkIII: 1.20kg (body), 150x160x80 mm
1D MkIV: 1.20kg (body), 156x157x80 mm
1Dx: 1.34kg (body), 158x164x83 mm
It could be Slightly smaller and lighter like its predecessors. Even if made 1.20kg (-140gr) it's half the weight of an EF50/1.4 minus.


Edit: Come to think of it in this case the EF50/1.4 MkII can be made heavier up to 140gr to break even. Think about IS?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 25, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> I shoot 4-5 sports events every week. I've not once seen any other brand than Canon or Nikon. I've never seen a MILC. The only models I mainly see are 1Dx's and D4's and of course some D750's and 5D3's. I've never seen anything else on Big Ten and MAC sidelines.



I went to an F1 race once and believe it or not all I saw were F1 cars! Not a single mountain bike! Man, this proves that nobody would ever use a mountain bike for anything, anywhere right.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 25, 2015)

MintChocs said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > At one of the recent NCAA basketball games I shot this past week I saw someone with a press pass and a spot under the basket taking pictures with a cheap-looking Sony point and shoot.. That counts as a Sony mirrorless camera, right? It was so funny watching him hold the screen in front of his face trying to get an action shot. Really have no clue where he was from, since the game was live on ESPN and they were very strict about court access.
> ...



sadly, that actually could explain it (although there are a number of other explanations, but these days, I'd almost go with that one!)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 25, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot 4-5 sports events every week. I've not once seen any other brand than Canon or Nikon. I've never seen a MILC. The only models I mainly see are 1Dx's and D4's and of course some D750's and 5D3's. I've never seen anything else on Big Ten and MAC sidelines.
> ...



Not surprisingly you don't get it. We're in a 1Dx Mark II thread. Someone said Canon better improve the specs on this camera or else SONY is going to take away the market from Canon. See the connection? You'll get it I'm sure, just think about it for awhile.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 26, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> We're in a 1Dx Mark II thread. Someone said Canon better improve the specs on this camera or else SONY is going to take away the market from Canon. See the connection? You'll get it I'm sure, just think about it for awhile.



I was shooting an international sporting event earlier this month and the guy next to me on the pitch was using a Sony with a white Sony lens. He was shooting for one of the wires. He also had a 7D Mark II with a 300 f/2.8 ii and kept switching between the two.

I have never really seen that before, but Sony is definitely being discussed a lot more on the sidelines than they used to be.

It will be a long time though before established photographers jump ship from Nikon or Canon. But perhaps the younger generation (who may have less invested in equipment) may be easier for them to target.

I am looking forward to hear what the 1D X II will be all about.


----------



## NorBro (Nov 26, 2015)

Just wondering...if Canon would announce a 1DXII or something similar in January (for example), how many months until it actually ships? Any chance of a few weeks like with Sony's A7SII announcement/shipping?


----------



## Solar Eagle (Nov 26, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> I was shooting an international sports event earlier this month and for the first time ever the guy sat next to me had a Sony with a white Sony lens attached. Nearly everyone else was Canon or Nikon, but Sony is being discussed on the sidelines more and more.





expatinasia said:


> I was shooting an international sporting event earlier this month and the guy next to me on the pitch was using a Sony with a white Sony lens. I have never really seen that before, but Sony is definitely being discussed a lot more on the sidelines than they used to be.



You made the same post nearly word for on back to back pages of this thread...... Anyway I don't know if that means a whole lot. Even Sony hands out camera's for testing... This gal I know was down in Omaha recently to get some new headshots and her photographer guy was talking about the "$20,000 Sony camera" he was testing....


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 26, 2015)

Solar Eagle said:


> You made the same post nearly word for on back to back pages of this thread...... Anyway I don't know if that means a whole lot. Even Sony hands out camera's for testing... This gal I know was down in Omaha recently to get some new headshots and her photographer guy was talking about the "$20,000 Sony camera" he was testing....



True, thanks for pointing that out. Which Sony camera are you referring too?

I did not get the impression that the guy I am talking about was given the camera by Sony, but I did not talk to him.

I posted my message again to reinforce the fact that Sony *are* making small inroads into the pro sports scene. This was an international sporting event with photographers from around the world. Most as already mentioned are still using Canon or Nikon and I doubt that will change.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Nov 26, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> True, thanks for pointing that out. Which Sony camera are you referring too?
> 
> I did not get the impression that the guy I am talking about was given the camera by Sony, but I did not talk to him.
> 
> I posted my message again to reinforce the fact that Sony *are* making small inroads into the pro sports scene. This was an international sporting event with photographers from around the world. Most as already mentioned are still using Canon or Nikon and I doubt that will change.



She's not a camera person so all she knew is he was "testing a fancy $20,000 Sony camera". I'm not seeing her anymore so I haven't even seen head shots that came back. lol


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 26, 2015)

Solar Eagle said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > True, thanks for pointing that out. Which Sony camera are you referring too?
> ...



What's your point, or are you just trying to be funny?


----------



## tpatana (Nov 26, 2015)

I had a dream. Someone here posted specs on the 1DX2 _which he had on his hands_.

The only spec I remember was 2x CF slots, probably because that's what I'm hoping for.

Then I woke up


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 26, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Solar Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > You made the same post nearly word for on back to back pages of this thread...... Anyway I don't know if that means a whole lot. Even Sony hands out camera's for testing... This gal I know was down in Omaha recently to get some new headshots and her photographer guy was talking about the "$20,000 Sony camera" he was testing....
> ...



So you see a Sony camera once at one event and you are making a point, reinforcing mind you, about Sony and MILC making inroads into the market or sports photography? You have to be joking.

The only time I ever hear about Sony, or MILC for that matter, is HERE. The only place, ever. Certainly never on any sidelines I frequent.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 26, 2015)

tpatana said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I'd like regarding the rear LCD is an auto-rotate.
> ...


I know you can set autorotate for in-camera image review and for metadata tag for computer viewing. What I'm referring to is more global setting. 

Say for example I've locked my camera on a tripod and shooting in portrait orientation I'd like an option for menus to rotate so I can read them more easily without having to tilt my head to the side. It's is a basic feature available on almost any smartphone these days. On my Android phone you can easily enable/disable the function from the quick, drop-down menu if you don't like/need it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Only item I'd prefer to see removed is the funny small display at the bottom. Only time I look there is when I'm switching between cards. So that real-estate space could be saved and/or used for something else. Like GPS+Wifi -antenna.
> ...




I second this idea unless someone can suggest why it's really needed.

For a man, my hand is somewhat small but I've gotten used to the 1D M IV well enough that I'm serious about a once in my life rather extravagant (for me) 1DX II purchase. I started with the 6D and like the joystick function internal to the rotating wheel. However, the wheel is so small that pressing the select button often activates the joystick function. Otherwise, if larger, I'd say it's more ergonomic than the separate joystick of the 1D IV. I've found it presses in so easily that I end up with a selection when I only wanted L/R or U/D. Anyone else have an opinion on this? Is the 1DX joystick better than the 1D IV?

Jack


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 26, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> So you see a Sony camera once at one event and you are making a point, reinforcing mind you, about Sony and MILC making inroads into the market or sports photography? You have to be joking.
> 
> The only time I ever hear about Sony, or MILC for that matter, is HERE. The only place, ever. Certainly never on any sidelines I frequent.



Like I said, it was a major international event with photographers from around the world, not just a local or national event. The fact there was a Sony on the sidelines is, to me at least, indicative of the fact that Sony is *slowly* making inroads.

But I don't really care, competition is good, and I shoot don't, or even own a Sony. Just because you do not see anything, or someone else sees something different, does not mean you or the other person is right or wrong.



StudentOfLight said:


> I know you can set autorotate for in-camera image review and for metadata tag for computer viewing. What I'm referring to is more global setting.
> 
> Say for example I've locked my camera on a tripod and shooting in portrait orientation I'd like an option for menus to rotate so I can read them more easily without having to tilt my head to the side. It's is a basic feature available on almost any smartphone these days. On my Android phone you can easily enable/disable the function from the quick, drop-down menu if you don't like/need it.



That's a good idea.

I think Canon could also improve the viewfinder display when you move to vertical from horizontal. It is difficult to see the battery indicator when you are in vertical as it is right at the top.

I would also prefer percentages (as you get on mobiles) rather than battery bars.

Added in:

Another thing I would like is to be able to force calibrate the battery. At the moment that is not possible. I presume they would need to modify the charger for this.


----------



## NorBro (Nov 28, 2015)

If rumors are true, when can we expect this camera to start shipping? Thank you.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 4, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> After experiencing first hand the beauty of DPAF it would be a welcome thing.
> 
> True silent shutter, IBIS and DPAF would be a winner.



DPAF is boss for sure! Love it on the 70D.


----------



## D2Girls (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a question or two.
What will the launch price of the 1dx mark ii likely be? The 1dx was $12000 on launch, correct? Will the mark ii be similarly priced? I hope not, that's a bit unfair to the consumer since we know it will go down in price after a few years just like the 1dx... For reference did the same sort of thing happen with other 1d series? What was the launch price for other 1d series?


----------



## NorBro (Dec 6, 2015)

I believe the 1DX was around $7K...the 1DC was the $12K+ model.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 6, 2015)

NorBro said:


> I believe the 1DX was around $7K...the 1DC was the $12K+ model.



$6800 comes to mind... it was almost double that of the 5diii


----------



## arbitrage (Dec 12, 2015)

Everything in this latest spec list looks very promising....pretty much the type of list that will make me pre-order as soon as that is possible. If we see announcement in Jan and release in April that would be perfect for the onset of spring migratory bird shooting. Now release the 600DO at that time also and 2016 will be epic from my kayak  Also epic on the bank account :'(

24MP would be ideal (I'd take more if possible and probably would rather have more and stay at 12FPS rather than 24 at 15FPS as rumoured). But 24 is a very nice jump from 18.

15FPS....well sure....although I think that will finally make it impossible to do a single click ;D Already very hard at 12FPS although still possible if you practice!!

Dual C-Fast....yes please (worst thing would be a split of CF and C-Fast like Nikon's stupid move last round)....this should allow the MP and FPS with a good buffer. I think CF would handle the FPS and MP but not with a buffer we are used to on the 1DX.

DR....don't really care unless it is an improvement in high-ISO DR. Who shoots a 1DX below 400ISO....not many....not often....

Hoping for some improvement in high-ISO noise but not sure how much current sensor design can still eek out with 24MPs.....??

I'm starting to get impatient waiting for this but happy that Olympics are coming and basically will force a release sometime this spring to be ready for August in Rio.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 13, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> DR....don't really care unless it is an improvement in high-ISO DR. Who shoots a 1DX below 400ISO....not many....not often....



? Why not? Just checked LR catalog, looks like I have ~20k clicks at 100 or 200.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 15, 2015)

Too bad... Canon missed Christmas 2015.... 



Canon Rumors said:


> We have been sent a specifications list for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II. This one is more in line with what we’ve been getting in pieces over the last 6 weeks or so.</p>
> <p>Specifications:</p>
> <ul>
> <li>24mp full frame Canon sensor</li>
> ...


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> Too bad... Canon missed Christmas 2015....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what? You think 1-series cameras are bought as Christmas presents? A far more important date for them will be the Summer Olympics.


----------

